# Starting Jellybean Development



## sojelly (Dec 26, 2012)

I have the AOSP environment set up and built, and had a few questions.

How can I generate my own Gapps .apk package? Where/how are these latest apks pulled?

What is the easiest way to start fresh each build? make clean, then repo sync?

Is a dev board such as a Pandaboard better/compatible with all features, or should I stick with my Nexus 4?

What more should I add in terms of tools? I have ADT Eclipse, 4.2.1 AOSP source.

What is the build I should focus on for my personal device full-eng?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

sojelly said:


> I have the AOSP environment set up and built, and had a few questions.
> 
> How can I generate my own Gapps .apk package? Where/how are these latest apks pulled?
> #No its Google proprietary software you do not get the source code.
> ...


see inline comments


----------



## sojelly (Dec 26, 2012)

I understand the Gapps are closed source, but how do people make the package such as this ?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Pull apks from latest device system image

Write install edify script for the recovery.

Zip contents following required directory structure and conventions

Reboot into recovery and install


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Gapps on pur end have nothing to do with development. That's all Google we just redistribute


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Download and extract the stock system.img, and build a full OTA package from stock AOSP. Then just compare the two to see what is missing. That is a good start for a GApps package. Then, there are some items that are in AOSP, but don't have the same functionality as the Google provided apps that you can also include. Gallery would be an example of this as the AOSP version won't sync with Picasa/Online albumbs properly.


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I hope this thread is still going. I have a quick question...

I have a full_toro-userdebug build completed and booting. However, the end of my compile gives me the message:

no radio.img in target_files; skipping install

I'd like to compile the build with the radios... Could anyone point me to the file path they need to be in, so I can make this happen(there's no search result for "target_files")? Thanks in advance for any/all help.









Update: problem solved...build fully functional


----------

